# PHP5 und openssl auf Fedora 6



## cokotech (29. Feb. 2008)

Hallo!


Leider bin ich, was Linux betrifft nicht so firm.

Ich habe einen Server mit ISPConfig nach dem "Perfekten Server .... Fedora Core 6" eingerichtet. Funktioniert auch wunderbar.

Nun brauche ich für phpmailer eine ssl Verbindung. Alle Laienvarianten wie yum install mit php5-openssl, php-openssl etc. bringen keinen Erfolg, weil er nix findet. An sich ist openssl ja mit der Naleitung installiert, nur nicht für php wie es scheint. Nun las ich, das man php für openssl VOR der Compilierung konfigurieren muss. Ich habe Angst mit nun php zu zerschiessen. 

Hat jemand eine Lösung für die "Nachinstallation"?


Gruß Sven!


----------



## cokotech (1. März 2008)

Aehm.... also SSL läuft anscheinend.... ich gebe hier mal die Fehlermeldung bekannt:

*Warning*: fsockopen() [function.fsockopen]: SSL operation failed with code 1. OpenSSL Error messages: error:140770FC:SSL routines:func(119):reason(252) in */var/www/web4/web/phpmailer2/class.smtp.php* on line *122*

*Warning*: fsockopen() [function.fsockopen]: Failed to enable crypto in */var/www/web4/web/phpmailer2/class.smtp.php* on line *122*

*Warning*: fsockopen() [function.fsockopen]: unable to connect to ssl://smtp.live.com:25 (Unknown error) in */var/www/web4/web/phpmailer2/class.smtp.php* on line *122*


*ach ja und... HHHHIIIIILLLLFFFEEE!!!*


*Gruß Sven!*


----------



## Till (3. März 2008)

Erstelle mal eine phpinfo Datei und sieh nach, ob das openssl modul in php geladen ist.


----------



## cokotech (3. März 2008)

Configure Command ........... './configure' '--with-openssl' ' ............

*curl*

cURL support enabled cURL Information libcurl/7.15.5 OpenSSL/0.9.8b zlib/1.2.3 libidn/0.6.5 

*openssl*

OpenSSL support enabled OpenSSL Version OpenSSL 0.9.8b 04 May 2006 
Das sind die stellen, wo ich es gefunden habe!

Gruß Sven!


----------



## cokotech (3. März 2008)

Habe das jetzt auch mal mit dem Protokolltyp sslv3, sslv3 und tls probiert. 

Die Funktion:
require("../phpmailer2/class.phpmailer.php"); 
$mail = new PHPMailer(); 
$mail->SetLanguage("de", "../phpmailer2/language/"); 
$mail->IsSMTP();  
$mail->Host = "smtp.live.com"; 
$mail->SMTPAuth = true; 
$mail->SMTPSecure = "ssl" /also tried "tls", "sslv2", "sslv3" 
$mail->Username = "xxxxxxx"; 
$mail->Password = "xxxxxxx"; 
$mail->FromName = "Testmail"; 
$mail->Port = "25"; 
$mail->From = "xxxxxxxxx"; 
$mail->AddReplyTo("xxxxxxxx"); 
$mail->AddAddress("xxxxxxxxx"); 
$mail->Subject = "TestMail"; 
$mail->Body = "Testmail"; 
$mail->Send(); 





Die Ergebnisse:

ssl: 

Warning: fsockopen() [function.fsockopen]: SSL operation failed with code 1. OpenSSL Error messages: error:140770FC:SSL routines:func(119):reason(252) in /var/www/web4/web/phpmailer2/class.smtp.php on line 122 

Warning: fsockopen() [function.fsockopen]: Failed to enable crypto in /var/www/web4/web/phpmailer2/class.smtp.php on line 122 

Warning: fsockopen() [function.fsockopen]: unable to connect to ssl://smtp.live.com:25 (Unknown error) in /var/www/web4/web/phpmailer2/class.smtp.php on line 122 


tls and sslv3: 

Warning: fsockopen() [function.fsockopen]: SSL operation failed with code 1. OpenSSL Error messages: error:1408F10B:SSL routines:func(143):reason(267) in /var/www/web4/web/phpmailer2/class.smtp.php on line 122 

Warning: fsockopen() [function.fsockopen]: Failed to enable crypto in /var/www/web4/web/phpmailer2/class.smtp.php on line 122 

Warning: fsockopen() [function.fsockopen]: unable to connect to tls://smtp.live.com:25 (Unknown error) in /var/www/web4/web/phpmailer2/class.smtp.php on line 122 

sslv2: 

Warning: fsockopen() [function.fsockopen]: SSL: connection timeout in /var/www/web4/web/phpmailer2/class.smtp.php on line 122 

Warning: fsockopen() [function.fsockopen]: Failed to enable crypto in /var/www/web4/web/phpmailer2/class.smtp.php on line 122 

Warning: fsockopen() [function.fsockopen]: unable to connect to sslv2://smtp.live.com:25 (Unknown error) in /var/www/web4/web/phpmailer2/class.smtp.php on line 122 



Es scheint ein Problem mit der Verbidnung zum Server zu sein, aber wenn ich es in Outlook mit TLS als Verschlüsselung probiere, dann geht es, es ist also kein "Es funktioniert sowiesonicht Problem"
Ich habe es auch mit diesem Swiss Mailer probiert. Die Fehlermeldungen sehen anders aus, funktioniert aber auch nicht!


----------

